# Juwel Lido 200



## matwal (Dec 19, 2013)

Folks,

Can you help with a question that I have?

I am thinking about buying a Juwel Lido 200, which holds roughly 50-55 gallons, and I would like to add some mbuna's to the tank. I like the tank as it will fit nicely into a spot upstairs in the house. The only thing I am not sure about is whether it is wide enough? The guy in the shop said it would be fine as long as it is loaded caves and plenty of rocks which I will do.

Any thoughts and recommendations on mbuna's to avoid for this size tank.

I already have a rio 300 which is in the living room, but this is planted already and I would like to keep some mbuna's (my kids have been hassling me for this for a while also and I just had to give in .

many thanks
Mani


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Welcome to the forum...

What are the dimensions of this tank? That will determine what species to avoid or buy.


----------



## matwal (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks for the reply.

It has is width of 71 cm, a height of 65 cm and a special depth of 51 cm.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

So the footprint in inches is roughly 28 x 20. Not ideal whatsoever for Mbuna. You could try a single species of dwarf mbuna. Check out some of the Cynotilapia fish, pseudotropheus saulosi, pseudotropheus sp. minutus.

Or check out the Lake Tanganyikan fish. You could do a small community possibly.


----------



## matwal (Dec 19, 2013)

The species you mention are actually what i was thinking of getting as they are smaller in kind. The problem is that I am short of space as this is a second tank and I want it upstairs as there is a ready made spot for it so I cannot go to big.

I think the dwarfs should be ok in this size tank? I was also thinking of a community of demonasi a community of 10+.

Appreciate your help,

thanks
Mani


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I have no experience with demasoni, but think they should be kept in 4' tanks. Your tank is simply too small for a colony.

Just stick to a single dwarf species with one male and a few girls(3-4).


----------

